# Sleeping with the fishes III 1900 gallon fish/ bed room



## s10jimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

I redid my fish room/bed room again ! I've added a 240g ,a 75g ,a 90g and a 100g , I'm up too 1900 gallons ! Here's some video ! opcorn:


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

incredible! :thumb:


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Do you have any problem with humidity?


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

So, do you sleep in the 240? :lol:


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, I'm very jealous. I don't think my apt floor could hold that kinda weight tough.

Do you have a shot of the whole setup?
opcorn:


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

adam79 said:


> So, do you sleep in the 240? :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Nice Tanks!


----------



## s10jimmy (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks ! The heater and air conditioner pull most of the humidity out of the air, and when their not on I have a exhaust fan in the window . The humidity doesn't get high enough for my dehumidifier to even turn on most of the time .


----------



## Urbana (May 9, 2010)

I'm also wondering how your floor can handle all that weight, are you on the first floor?


----------

